# Placidchromis Electra Breeding! One question though...



## Sargasso (Apr 21, 2010)

One of my electra females is holding! EDIT: 2 of my electra females are holding 

I'd like to take her out of the 130 Gallon and plunk her in a 10 to ensure that none of the fry are eaten.

I have a 10 gallon full of pseudotropheus aurora fry right now, they've been out of their mother's mouth for less than a week. Can I put Ma Electra in with them, or will that cause trouble?


----------



## Sargasso (Apr 21, 2010)

Looks like I'm going to have some protomelas spilonotus tanzania fry as well!


----------



## Mferko (Jun 8, 2010)

wait 14-18 days then strip her fry and throw them in the 10g
congrats!
i had a holding aceii get rly fierce around her previous clutch of fry once when she was almost ready to spit (i did basically what you asked about doing) she obviously couldnt eat them cuz her mouth was busy but she was charging them up against the walls


----------



## Sargasso (Apr 21, 2010)

Good to know.

That's what I'll do. I had her in her own 10, but now she's not the only one with a mouthful.


----------



## Sargasso (Apr 21, 2010)

What's the best way to strip the eggs?


----------

